# Specific Carb Diet



## 20884 (Aug 26, 2005)

Here ???http://www.scdiet.org/2recipes/indexa.html


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks india


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Some people have luck with this but I recall reading somewhere that it tends to do more for IBD's than IBS'ers. But some IBS'ers still find it helpful


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Screamer i've made a post for you in the MP.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

k. Will take a look in a tic


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I just posted a note in the *Books* forum that the creator of this diet, Elaine Gottschall, passed away recently.Jeff


----------

